# Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro (250 ohm) & Creative Sound blaster x7 -- 5.1 Surround Sound?



## praxity (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey guys,

I am completely new to audio and need some help. I have the dt 990s and the x7. I want to game with this setup. I play FPS primarily and want 5.1 surround sound. I am on windows 10. I need help connecting the x7 and choosing the appropriate settings. I can't seem to get the dolby digital indicator to light up during use. Is it possible to emulate the 5.1 in my stereo headphones?

Thank you so much, really confused right now.


----------



## EsaT (Mar 15, 2018)

You don't need Dolby Digital.
In fact without content being already DD encoded doing that to send sound to X7 would add little bit of processing lag.

Sound Blaster X7 works perfectly as USB sound card.
So use that USB and install Creative's software.

In Windows Playback device settings configure X7 for 5.1 speaker settings.
Because that decides speaker configuration prety much all games (and other softwares) use for their sound engine/renderer.
And you'll want all positional information you can get out of game.
Then in X7's software select headphones and enable SBX Pro Surround (leave that slider to default or near it) to enable binaural sound simulation.
(apparently this should also configure Windows Playback channel config to 5.1)

DT990 is little bit bass heavy, but it doesn't drown details that much unlike closed design "head in bucket" trinket headphones and sound stage is just tep below top.
Giving good feel of distance and separation in it.


----------

